
Hello Singapore (CDN Experiment) - philfreo
https://github.com/blog/815-hello-singapore-cdn-experiment
======
al_james
Impressive they run that site off 6 front-end servers.

~~~
jrockway
All frontend servers do are move bits from one place to another -- from
backend to client or from disk to client. This does not require much
horsepower.

(SSL is probably the biggest drain on resources, as it is the only part of the
chain that is doing actual compute work. I have never run a big site with SSL,
though, so I am not sure how this works out in reality.)

~~~
kneath
I think you might be mistaking our load balancers with our frontends.

Our frontend servers run the Rails application (as well as other applications
like the Sinatra app running <http://jobs.github.com>). Additionally, they
also run all of our background jobs.

------
xal
Heh, I appreciate the quote of my tweet.

